# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: سوال مربوط به ورژن دیتاییس در کامپیوتر کاربران استفاده کننده

## mohammadreza.4747

سلام

من یه برنامه Win app نوشتم که نیاز به دیتابیس لوکال داره و از MS SQL DB استفاده کردم و حالا اینو میخوام رویه سیستم مشتری نصب کنم که به مشکل خوردم و چند تا سوال دارم

1.من نمیدونم از کدوم ورژن SQL استفاده کنم مثلا Express,Compact,...

2.اگه میشه ورژنی رو هم معرفی کنید که خیلی سیستم مشتری رو سنگین نکنه

3.چجوری میشه یه دیتابیس رو بهشون اتچ کرد.(یکی از همون ورژنایی که به نظرتون بهینه ست)
چون طبیعتا فکر نکنم رویه سیستم مشتری باید SQL Managementنصب شه!!

و این که اگه ببشتر توضیح بدین ممنون میشم :)

----------


## aghayex

انتخاب نوع دیتابیس به حجم داده های شما برمی گرده و اینکه شما چه انتظاراتی از دیتابیس دارید . عموما برنامه هایی که در ایران ساخته میشه به صورت لوکال هست و با حجم داده ای کم که بهتون پیشنهاد می کنم از compact استفاده کنید .
( در یه برنامه که داده های 5 میلیون رکورد داشت از compact استفاده کردم و مشکلی هم برام بوجود نیومد )

----------

